# Need some kit for my D50, help...



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi guys, well Since I have had my DSLR I really haven't got as much use out of it as I would of liked so I want it to become a priority now.

But still have no kit so I am after:
-a tripod
-remote shutter thing
-polarising filter/s - for those sunny days
-possibly a bag
-some form of lense cleaning kit, I heard there is a pen designed specifically?
-maybe a cokin filter set if buget allows
-Hopefully a lense or 2, I have heard good things about "nifty-fifty's" but know nothing about them, wouldn't mind a macro lense, but is there anything else I should be looking at? I like outdoor photography mainly but would like kit to cover all situations.

I don't have an exact budget but can't afford anything fancy so probably entry level versions of everything here. I just don't know where to look and what is compatibale with my camera so any advise is welcomed.

Cheers in advance guys.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

have a look here it will have everything you need
http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

The thing is, I don't know what exactly to look for and what is compatible and which is good and which isn't etc, thats why I asked on here for advice.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The Manfrotto website has a useful selection tool to help choose a good tripod and head combination.

Lowepro also have a good website for bags.

A good blower and a Lenspen for keeping kit clean.

As for lenses, budget really comes into it. Is landscape photography your main passion?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes landscape is what I want to be doing mainly and long exposures is what I'd like to get good at eventually, but want to be able to do some fun stuff indoor like the recent thread with smoke photo's on here.

Just want all the bases covered if that makes sense.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

A good tripod and head will be a must.

I've got a Manfrotto 055XPROB Tripod and a 804 RC2 Head. Nice and sturdy and easy to use.

Not a Nikon man myself, but I'd look at a Nikon equivalent to the Canon 17-40mm F4L for landscapes or perhaps the Canon 24-70mm F/2.8L as a general purpose lens?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I shall have a look now, also forgot to add a flash into my list as I need one of those too.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok quick qestion, is here a site one could recommend that will sell all I need as if I order bits from all over the place the postage is going to be silly?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd start with the Jessops website to get a shopping list up together, as their website is very easy to use and nice to navigate around.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Cheers mate, will do


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

...and then use someone like morrisphoto, srs-microsystems, park cameras, mifsuds or warehouse express.....

Bret


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Cheers.

Ok so I have found a tripod, its more than I wanted to spend but might as well get this bit right as a tripod is essential for what I need i.e long exposure shots.

Onto filters, I have seen the cokin P range and have found a kit which is basically a holder and carry case, now I need to choose my filters, I jsut want polarising ones but can only find one on the jessops site, am I wonrg in thinking here a different types? I'm sure I once a kit with a lightish grey one, a medium and a dark or something along those lines?

Also, flash, I really don't know what I am looking for, what I want is something that can be either mounted on the camera, or taken off and placed somewhere else if need for a certain type of shot like when taking photo's of cars at night and you want it behind. Does something like this exist?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got a tamron 19-35mm wide angled lense for sale that would work with your camera, i used it on my d50 until I got bored! It's only had very, very minimal use and is only about a month old!

Also got a d50 guidebook and some other little bits for sale  check the sales section


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry to keep going on guys, won't be too much longer I promise. I have decided I am not going to buy all the things in my OP as I will save up for them, so I no longer need any lenses.

OK redsnapper tripod and head ordered :thumb:

Now I need a/some polarising filter/s, can someone show me a kit or recommend one, nothing too fancy.

Remote shutter, I'm hoping this will be an easy one.

And finally a flash, something that will do a job, really don't need a top end one as I will only use it for funky indoor shots and maybe car pics.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll give you detailed reply in a little bit mate.

They were my Smoke pics so i'll run you through them.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

You are the man :thumb:


----------



## DeanC (Oct 28, 2008)

Would be worth checking out these guys, very good service and very knowledgable. This is where I get all my bits for my D40x.

http://www.bristolcameras.co.uk/


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Hi guys, well Since I have had my DSLR I really haven't got as much use out of it as I would of liked so I want it to become a priority now.
> 
> But still have no kit so I am after:


-a tripod
_I see you have already ordered a very good tripod. It has numerous uses and is never a bad thing to have. Even the family portraits you are bound to be asked to take._

-remote shutter thing
_These are useful for self portraits/portraits and low light shots where (lack of) movement is essential. I would suggest that you learn a few basics before buying this but it is only a few quid so leave it out of your initial outlay and get one when you know you need it.
_

-polarising filter/s - for those sunny days
_Make sure you get a Circular polariser NOT a linear one. Linear ones affect the autofocus on a DSLR_. Don't splash out on a mega bucks one for your kit lens, you'll replace it later.

-possibly a bag

_if only to keep everything in. Have a search for a thread by Pezza4U called Lowepro 200 slingshot, there is a great bag for £20 that will be everything you need. If there are any left. _

-some form of lense cleaning kit, I heard there is a pen designed specifically?

_I am most likely to get it in the ear for this but i just use (a little) water and an expensive Microfibre cloth for my lenses. For my sensor, i use my regulated nitrogen supply at work for the mirror/sensor. Anything that is stuck, gets done by a pro. The pens are useful to put in your bag._

-maybe a cokin filter set if buget allows

_I would wait until you get a Lens to make the most of filters before you splash out on Cokins. Most of the effects can be done very simply in Photoshop._

-Hopefully a lense or 2, I have heard good things about "nifty-fifty's" but know nothing about them, wouldn't mind a macro lense, but is there anything else I should be looking at? I like outdoor photography mainly but would like kit to cover all situations.

_A nifty-fifty is a 50mm fixed zoom lens. These come in 2 main flavours for Nikon an f1.4 and an f1.8. The f1.8 is more than adequate for most users and an awful lot cheaper. They are very, very good and will let you take Portraits, Landscapes and the smoke pics i took last week. and experiment with a wide range of Depth of Field.

You will hear fixed zoom lenses referred to as 'Primes' so 35mm, 50mm, 85mm etc. Zooms are as described. 18mm to 200mm zoom would be 18-200mm. the f number is the widest aperture that lens has.

Until you understand a bit more about why you would want a wider angle/Zoom/Macro lens, i would stick with the 50mm and the kit lens. The best budget zoom will be a 55-200mm VR to start with.

Lenses are a bit of an annoyance. To make a significant step up, you have to spend big. So you may as well use the older, cheaper ones until you have the need/ability to get the best (you need). These lenses still took great photos in the past so there is no reason why they wouldn't now. Unless they are damaged.

As far as an off camera flash goes. I have a Yongyuo YN-465 which i used for the smoke smoke pics. It has variable power and TTL capability. It is not as powerful or as sophisticated as the Nikon SB600 for example but it is about 5 times cheaper._



> I don't have an exact budget but can't afford anything fancy so probably entry level versions of everything here. I just don't know where to look and what is compatibale with my camera so any advise is welcomed.


Welcome to the club mate. Those smoke pictures i took were with a £15 tripod, £50 flash and a Nikon D200 (second hand) and either a 35mm f1.8 or a 55-200mm VR lens. Nothing horrendously expensive in photography terms. It did take me 2 years to get to the point of trying them hoping i could get something out of them though.

As far as compatability goes, your Camera is will Autofocus with Any Autofocus lens Nikon has made for film or Digital since before 1980. This is a major benefit as you have a whole back catalogue of lenses to choose from to practice with until you decide you are at the level you want to be or that you are ready to take the step up. Keep an eye on the for sale section of the photography forums. Many will pass on a bargain to a fellow photographer.

There is no need to spend big, Saying a photographer is a measure of the equipment they use is like saying a chef is only as good as his saucepans. It's all about understanding what you are trying to achieve and how you are going to do it. That takes practice, practice, practice.

http://www.photoradar.com/techniques/technique/make-smoke-trail-art-with-your-digital-slr

That should explain all about the smoke trails.

I hope all this helps.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I bow down to you kind sir.

Ok so one last question, which polarizing filter do I want? And how do I know compatibilty with my camera?

Technically 2 questions eh


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

If you look on the end of your lens, there will be a Diameter sign like a circle with a line through it and a number in mm.

If you have the 18-55mm Nikon lens (for example), it'll be 52mm. What you want is a 52mm Circular polarising filter.

All screw in circular polarisers at this diameter will be suitable for your camera. I recently bought a Neewer CPL (circular polariser) at 52mm and it seems to be fine. When referring to filters, the mm didtance is for the diameter of the filter thread on the end of the lens. When referring to lenses, the mm distance is the focal length.

see here;

http://www.photography-forum.org/sh...-all-the-numbers-mean-on-the-front-of-my-lens.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

With regard to the remote shutter thing - save a few quid and just use the self timer function of the camera - I use a Canon EOS 1DmkIIn and a 5DmkII, and both of these have adjustable self timers - you can make the delay as short as 2 seconds...this is purely for stopping camera shake. You will also want to use the mirror lock up function (if your camera has it).


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

And with regard to polarising filters - there are two types...Linear and Circular.

Linear tend to be slightly cheaper, but play havoc with AF systems and auto metering systems - depending on your cameras metering system, your shots will end up under exposed.

So, given you have a modern AF camera, you need a circular polariser.

One thing you need to be a little careful of is the depth of the filter ring - if you are using very wide lenses, there is a risk of vignetting if a very deep filter is used. Because polarisers can be rotated once fixed to the lens, the filter ring tends to stand out from the front of the lens a fair way. Hoya make a low profile filter. They're not cheap though (between £70 and £100).


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Right, with regards to a few of the items you are looking at.....

Filters. I have bought some off ebay and while some miht say theyre not the best quality compared to Hoya and B&W (which are many times more expensive and probs more than your lens) i have them and for the level im at i find they do what i need. These are ND Filters which help with long exposure at day time etc. I found i could get a 3 second exposure of a watrefall with the ND8.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....07188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5355wt_1139

Various Filter Kit inc Circular Polariser, UV/Protector and Flourescent Light Filter.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....67146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3708wt_1139

IR Remote
Its a copy of the ML-L3 and is only £3.69 but is no different from my experience other than its so much cheaper. It does the job perfectly.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Remote-Contro...eNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_2109wt_1139

Hope this helps, Phil


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ordered those polarising filters, thanks for that. I want that remote but it has ended and I can't another with the same name.

:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Ordered those polarising filters, thanks for that. I want that remote but it has ended and I can't another with the same name.
> 
> :thumb:


You sure? He sells loads mate. Ive bought off him a few times and hes been great. Also under the name of Olympiasolar who ive bought from aswell. (same addy)
Phil


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok I can't find anywhere selling that flash gun Gruffs recommended unless I order from Hong Kong which I don't want to do, anyone got any links for a cheap one I can order today?

Many thanks


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Ok I can't find anywhere selling that flash gun Gruffs recommended unless I order from Hong Kong which I don't want to do, anyone got any links for a cheap one I can order today?
> 
> Many thanks


FlashInThePan on talkphotography :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Ok I can't find anywhere selling that flash gun Gruffs recommended unless I order from Hong Kong which I don't want to do, anyone got any links for a cheap one I can order today?
> 
> Many thanks


I got mine from HK.

It just takes a bit longer. And there is a risk of import tax.

Best to use Drew's (buckas') suggestion.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Any chance of a link Buckas? not sure where to look


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

OK I have found Flashinthepan and clicked on threads started by him/her and can't find/not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

This one - http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=2811997&postcount=1


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, will check it out


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok I spoke to him and he no longer sells them unfortunately.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...+YN-465&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

click uk only on the left


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

if not eBay, always worth checking out classifieds on TP - or post a wanted Ad

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

You are the man!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn!! ok so it appears this flash isn't for the D50, it does almost every model but never see D50 listed.

Any others or similar that would work with my exact camera?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Would this be suitable?:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Flash-speedli...shUnits_JN&hash=item3f03eda3f3#ht_3631wt_1139


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes it will.

But, The 465 i listed is the newer version that supports iTTL (uses the camera's metering to set the lighting level from the flash for fill) this 460 does not. That's the main difference.

Really check that the 465 doesn't support the D50 as the iTTL is a really useful feature to have. For what it's worth, if the D100, D40, D70 are supported, i would struggle to think the D50 doesn't


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Eddy

This is the remote unit you're after.

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/8408/show.html

using the self timer is no substitute for a remote trigger.

You can wait as long as you want for the exact moment with the remote and once you click it you have your shot, no waiting 2sec or 10sec for the self timer and the annoying flashing light on the front that may alert your subject if you into wildlife/nature photography etc.

The £4 or £5 cheapo alternatives are ok as long as they work, I know quite a few people who have bought theses thinking bargain, yet have only worked 3 or 4 times then never worked again!

I have a Nikon 35mm f1.8 prime lens [old school nifty fifty in 35mm terms] 
Great for throwing background out of focus and not bad at £200.
Super sharp compared to standards zooms.

I have these on my D80. More than happy to recommend.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Yes it will.
> 
> But, The 465 i listed is the newer version that supports iTTL (uses the camera's metering to set the lighting level from the flash for fill) this 460 does not. That's the main difference.
> 
> Really check that the 465 doesn't support the D50 as the iTTL is a really useful feature to have. For what it's worth, if the D100, D40, D70 are supported, i would struggle to think the D50 doesn't


Well this is the problem, it says it works with almost all nikons but then goes onto list the d40,60 and 70 It just strikes me as weird that it doesn't mention the 50. I tried a google and can't find a ********** answer so unsure if I should risk it or not. I mean isn't the 40 and 50 the same series of camera but the 50 has a few extra features or something!?

James, I will order that tomorrow, cheers mate.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Well this is the problem, it says it works with almost all nikons but then goes onto list the d40,60 and 70 It just strikes me as weird that it doesn't mention the 50. I tried a google and can't find a ********** answer so unsure if I should risk it or not. I mean isn't the 40 and 50 the same series of camera but the 50 has a few extra features or something!?
> 
> James, I will order that tomorrow, cheers mate.


Well, if you get the 460, it doesn't do iTTL and you can't use that feature.

If you get teh 465, the D50 doesn't do iTTL and you can't use it.

But, if your D50 does do iTTL, then you have it and if you upgrade, the flash supports iTTL so you have it then.

It's £15. My D200 and the D50 are similar generation i have and use the 465 with iTTL.

One thing, make sure that IR remote works with the D50. I have one for my D40 and it works with that but it DOES NOT work with the D200.

If you are in Cambridgeshire, you can try mine if you want reassurance.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I am indeed in Cambridge and thanks for your kind offer.

I have however just seen this which doesnt look good:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/strobist/discuss/72157624663005954/

Hmmm is there a completely different flash I should be lookin at, even if it means I have to spend more? I just want something I know will work with my camera, something cheapish but at the same time not some tat that will break after 8 seconds.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Right so my thought process is to order the 460 as I will probably only use it for indoor fun like the smoke photography or similar, so to make it work off-camera will I need a cable of some sort or are these things wireless?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Depends. You have to sync it somehow. Do you have a sync port? If not, you'll need some form of wireless trigger if you want them to work without wires. 
The alternative (if it is supported) is to run the onboard flash as trigger and let them work on optical. But this kinda defeats the object.

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The 460 will be fine. You will just have to set the power manually. Though that is no bad thing as you will learn how much flash to use in what situations and when.

My first batch of smoke pics was done holding the flash and manullay firing the pilot button so this flash will do that too.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> Depends. You have to sync it somehow. Do you have a sync port? If not, you'll need some form of wireless trigger if you want them to work without wires.
> The alternative (if it is supported) is to run the onboard flash as trigger and let them work on optical. But this kinda defeats the object.
> 
> Bret


I did a google search and apparently my camera does not have a sync port so I need to buy a Nikon AS-15 Sync Terminal Adapter. Which I will do.



Gruffs said:


> The 460 will be fine. You will just have to set the power manually. Though that is no bad thing as you will learn how much flash to use in what situations and when.
> 
> My first batch of smoke pics was done holding the flash and manullay firing the pilot button so this flash will do that too.


Thats great to hear, and honestly, apart from the smoke pics I will eventually attempt, I don't think I'll be using the flash much so if it all goes wrong then at least I haven't spent too much money.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I never got round to purchasing the adaptor I mention in the post above, so can anyone confirm weather me buying a "Nikon AS-15 Sync Terminal Adapter" will allow my flash to work off camera?

Or link me to something that would allow me to do it, the flash works perfectly if I connect it to the camera but not when it is on its own.


----------

